
A walkthrough of the internals of the Carp compiler - eriksvedang
http://blog.veitheller.de/The_Carp_Compiler_(as_of_2017).html
======
curtis
A couple of useful links:

[https://github.com/carp-lang/Carp](https://github.com/carp-lang/Carp)

> _Carp is a small programming language designed to work well for interactive
> and performance sensitive use cases like games, sound synthesis and
> visualizations._

 _The key features of Carp are the following:_

* _Automatic and deterministic memory management (no garbage collector or VM)_

* _Inferred static types for great speed and reliability_

* _Ownership tracking enables a functional programming style while still using mutation of cache-friendly data structures under the hood_

* _No hidden performance penalties – allocation and copying are explicit_

* _Straightforward integration with existing C code_

[http://blog.veitheller.de/Carp.html](http://blog.veitheller.de/Carp.html), HN
discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15778530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15778530)

